# Bought a new camera and lens



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

So in a possible change of direction, I bought myself a Canon 1ds mkii and Canon 50mm f1.4 with a view to following a career in news photography.

Took a couple of shots of my boys to try out the combination. Still getting used to the body as the professional layout of the 1ds is totally alien to me



















Picking up a couple more lenses this week to complete the range


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes I had a go of a friends EOS 1D, such a monster compared to my 500D!
Good luck with the new direction :thumb:

Second photo is great with the soft focus background and its captured a very natural shot and complexion, which I like. I'm not keen on over processed shots


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

SBM said:


> Yes I had a go of a friends EOS 1D, such a monster compared to my 500D!
> Good luck with the new direction :thumb:
> 
> Second photo is great with the soft focus background and its captured a very natural shot and complexion, which I like. I'm not keen on over processed shots


Thanks, I'm still not sure if I will stay with it or go for a 5d or 7d the later not full frame, but as it's newer tech it's capable of comparable pictures and still usable in a reportage environment


----------

